# Autocruise Wentwoth running boards - how are they attached



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi and thanks for reading this.

I have a 2001 wentworth by autocruise which has a running board under each cab door. see pic attached

these are starting to come away from the bodywork now when stepped on and so I am going to try to re attach them. i have examined underneath and can see no evidence of brackets. bolts or other fixings and so i think these are just stuck on and sealed.

Does anyone know if this is the case or if i am missing something.

Regards
Phill


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Will have a look once it stops pouring down. :wink:


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

The slightly different ones on my later Autocruise definitely have brackets. If you cannot see any on yours, maybe they are bolted through from inside the sill. If you remove the inner doorstep plastic / rubber tread maybe there is a 'well' in which you will find it bolted through from there. This is just an idea based on ignorance  ........ but they cannot just be stuck on!

Harvey


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi All
Had look this weekend and there is (what remains of) a bracket. It was all rusted through and so was giving no support when i stepped on it.

Its possible to take the running board off by heating up the grip material with a hair dried and lifting it off. this will reveal 3 self tappers which are removed. the 4th screw retains the back end of the board. The fibreglass running board is then pulled off revealing the bracket. this was like a lace curtain. I had to go out and but a bit tin of chemical metal and re-make it. I managed to refit it and have to say it looks like it was never removed.

I know running boards are a help to the less able but in my case it is only 2inches lower than the footwell in the cab so its hardly worth the bother. 

It was a recipe for disater being made of mild steel and not properly painted but coated in a sort of plastic coating that Peugeot use for chassis members etc which flakes off. The rain running down the cab door is fed into the gap and sits there eating away at the metal.

Still hopefully all OK now

Phill


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for the update Pill,

If I rememebr right, the brackets on mine are welded on: I'll put that on my list of things to look at.

Harvey


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

ingram said:


> Thanks for the update Pill,
> 
> If I rememebr right, the brackets on mine are welded on: I'll put that on my list of things to look at.
> 
> Harvey


Hi Harvey
Mine were not welde don but pop riveted on with bif pop rivets mind you

May be worth a look and aperiodic spray with waxoyl

Phill


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

drcotts said:


> ingram said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the update Pill,
> ...


I meant the brackets welded to the van, not the brackets welded to the step!

Surely they didn't pop rivet the brackets to the van on yours did they Phill?

Harvey


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Ingram
Yes the metal brackets that hold the GRP step were pop rivetted. If you look at my photo the running board with the anti slip attached fits over a metal bracket which is roughly l shaped. This bracket was pop rivetted to the body of the van with 4 pop rivetts. they were big ones mind about 6mm dia shanks.. The running board fits over and sits atop of this bracket. Its secured to the bracket with 3 small (very small) self tappers that hide under the anti slip coating. Mind you these only assist the loads of mastic that also hold it in place.

Looking at yours i htink you have a thiiner but more robust step that is hald on by more easliy acessable bracketsb underneath.

I should have took some photos of my set up i suppose but as it was a panic time and raining i was a bit concerned i would get the job finished in time

Phill


----------

